# Look what the cat drug in



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I have had this model Mustang since about 1975
It has been broken, repainted, and rebuilt so many times I can't remember. Piece, by piece, scrap part, by scrap part, it might just run again. It's so old the rear slicks are plastic and had to be painted black...*





*Pieced together this 390 engine from a newer 68 Stang kit*


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I like what you have done.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice looking old fastback ! And I really like the garage setting. But maybe this old Stang would get fixed faster. If there weren't so many guys standing around with their hands in their pockets ! :tongue:


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

and the strongest guy there has his arms crossed...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, a couple of those guys look like they spend more time in the gym than they do in the garage! :tongue:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-well they have to shoot da crap to hear out whats in plan or in store for that old Stang......


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys... I have a good time with it... I got quite a kick from all the jokes... They are pretty funny!!!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-I gotta ask tho, where on earth did you get all the 1/25th scale tools for the tool boxes? Thats an AWESOME detail in itself, and they look well placed too, and the painting on the tools looks just as good, sets the whole "stage" so to speak!

I got to know tho on the tools, I'll be hunting that out as I wantto do a scene like this for pictures!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

-Hemi- said:


> -I gotta ask tho, where on earth did you get all the 1/25th scale tools for the tool boxes? Thats an AWESOME detail in itself, and they look well placed too, and the painting on the tools looks just as good, sets the whole "stage" so to speak!
> 
> I got to know tho on the tools, I'll be hunting that out as I wantto do a scene like this for pictures!


You can buy some toolboxes now that have many little tools to glue in the box drawers. Hobby Gear is the company. Some I carved and others came from an old garage kit called "Great Garages".
Here's the link to Hobby Gear.

http://www.motorheadminiatures.net/cgi-local/ASI_Store.cgi?Dept+hobbygear

*Some of their mechanic stuff, but they have a lot more stuff...*











*This was the Great Garages kit, but this one is 1/43rd scale. The one I bought 20 some years ago was a 1/24th scale. Haven't seen one for years, but the 1/43rds are pretty plentiful on ebay. Don't know what happen to the 1/24ths. Hope this helps ya out...*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Awesome garage diorama! And yeah the arms-crossed guy looks like a Paisan... I like the tool boxes and camping gear, may have to get a set of each of those!


----------

